# Tractor raffle gone bad



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Folks rigged a tractor raffle meant to raise funds to help victims of child sex abuse. They didn't profit from thier plan, just made a mess in an attempt to cover expenses. here is a link:


http://www.qctimes.com/internal.php?story_id=1024286&t=Local+News&c=2,1024286


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

too bad , now they all lose-- too many times people get talked into some scheme , instead of trying harder to make a decent plan work --


----------

